# Question about converting to different fuel source



## PatFlemming (Oct 5, 2021)

I have the following inverter generator: https://generatorbible.com/generators/energizer/ezv8000/

Can any generator be converted to run on LP or NG with any conversion kit? Some of the bigger brands have OEM conversion kits but I can't find anything for mine. I called the manufacturer and they don't have anything available.

Does anyone have any advice on if or how I can convert this unit to run on a different fuel source? Do all generators have that capability?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

They can all be converted to run multiple fuels. USCarb, is my preferred source of conversions. The website is a bit clunky, but it’s has all the info you need to get a feel for the parts and configuration. 






Generator Conversion Kits to Propane and Natural Gas.


Generator conversion kits to propane, lp gas and natural gas for most gasoline generators and engines.



www.uscarburetion.com


----------



## PatFlemming (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks 


drmerdp said:


> They can all be converted to run multiple fuels. USCarb, is my preferred source of conversions. The website is a bit clunky, but it’s has all the info you need to get a feel for the parts and configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the help. The main issue is that I cannot ever find Energizer generators listed, so I am not sure which kit is best for my model. Do I need to determine the engine manufacturer and go from there?


----------



## PatFlemming (Oct 5, 2021)

So, I called tech support at uscarb.com and they recommended the following kit for my 420 cc engine:









MSK3101 - MOTOR SNORKEL TRI-FUEL (Natural Gas, Propane, and Gasoline) Conversion Kit - Motorsnorkel by US Carburetion


The latest, patented Generator Conversion Kit from the industry leader US Carburetion allows you to convert your existing gasoline powered generator to use propane, natural gas or gasoline *tri-fuel*. Simplest installation on the market.




motorsnorkel.com





Does anyone know if that should work? Are conversion kits based on the engine size, and not on the manufacturer?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Any reason that you don’t agree with their recommendation? They’re the ones that know the product that they’re selling. However, did you ask if there is a return policy?


----------



## PatFlemming (Oct 5, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Any reason that you don’t agree with their recommendation? They’re the ones that know the product that they’re selling. However, did you ask if there is a return policy?


I am just worried about somehow ruining my generator, since any modification voids the warranty. UScarb.com's recommendation was based on my generator's engine size, and not based on the brand/manufacturer.

I guess I am just trying to figure out if carburetor conversation kits are compatible based on engine size (420 cc for example), or if they are all made differently for specific brands of generators? Can I ruin my generator if I don't use the exact one?

Side note: I called Energizer batteries and they said my unit has never been tested to run on other fuels. Is that a warning sign or are they just saying that to be politically correct because it will void the warranty.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Okay, I missed that it was new with warranty. I’d break it in with a medium load and a few quick oil changes. Then the unit will be ready to serve you in an emergency. In the mean time keep looking and reading what others are doing for alternate fuels with your brand/model of generator and decide how to proceed once the warranty is done…


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The only part of the kit specific to the engine is the carb adapter. All the 420cc Honda clone engines use the same adapter.

It will run fine of natural gas or propane. You just need to set the proper fuel mixture.


----------



## fewpop (Sep 3, 2019)

A youtube search for "generator tri-fuel conversion" will provide a lot of information and maybe help you understand more about the whole conversion process. As noted above, the conversion kits are usually engine size specific, and the low pressure Garretson type (KN 039-122) regulator generally is the same for different gensets. The load block that is used with the low pressure regulator determines the amount of gas/propane that will match the engine's fuel mixture need. 

Here is a photo of the low pressure regulator on my 12 yr. old Generac 5000. The load block sits on top of the regulator and I have a quick connect that makes life easier. If you look at the left side of the brass load block you can see the fuel line curving down to the carb intake fitting. On the right side of load block you can see the bolt and lock nut that adjust the fuel-in from the regulator to the carb side.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Know nothing specific about your generator. Generally generators currently come with three year warranties, one year parts and labor, two years parts. The first year is certainly of interest, infant mortality, etc. The next two not so much unless you are able to do your own repair work. If you do have an issue, taking it to a shop could be problematic as they'll want to charge parts and labor, may even be an additional charge for waiting for you to argue with manufacturer and getting parts. Follow Dutchy's advice for first year while you investigate alternatives, then proceed with alteration. 

Curious, are you in an area with frequent outages and getting gas is problematic? Natural gas on site and reliable? Depending on frequency and duration of outages a lot of us just use regular gas, fuel additive (Stabil, etc.) and rotate yearly. e.g. I have a 500 gallon propane tank and two portables (spare) but have never converted either. Occasional 4-12 hour outage doesn't justify cost of conversion and cost of running a line to generator location. However, everyone has different circumstances to consider.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

PatFlemming said:


> So, I called tech support at uscarb.com and they recommended the following kit for my 420 cc engine:


The MSK3101 is the one I have on my PowerMate with the LCT 414cc engine. Works great!


----------



## PatFlemming (Oct 5, 2021)

fewpop said:


> The load block that is used with the low pressure regulator determines the amount of gas/propane that will match the engine's fuel mixture need.


How do you determine the correct ratio? Trail and error? 



fewpop said:


> I have a quick connect that makes life easier.


Might be a dumb question but you can connect your propane or natural gas hose to the same quick connect on the regulator? 


Do you have a snorkel installed on your genny?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

PatFlemming said:


> How do you determine the correct ratio? Trail and error?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you will have different pressure regulators on the up stream on the LP from the NG.

sure on the same demand regulator for LP and NG
you will have different settings on the load block. (the bolt and nut on the top of the demand regulator fitting)

if you plan on switching back and forth on the two gas supplies often.
you would be best to have two different demand regulators.
one for the NG and one for the LP
that way you could switch over fast.

and use quick couplers to help with this.

on the ratio you could use an afr gauge to get an hard digital number. good units run 400 bucks plus an custom adapter.
or just do the listen to the gen method.
LP and NG are wide band on the fuel setting...


----------



## fewpop (Sep 3, 2019)

PatFlemming said:


> How do you determine the correct ratio? Trail and error?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question 1: Yes trial & error, but in my experience 5-7 turns out on the load block has been close enough to get generator to run and then be able to fine tune it with the load block adjustment. I generally fine tune it again with a 50% load applied to arrive at a setting I am ready to lock in with the load block lock nut.

Question 2: Yes, the same quick connect to regulator can be used for either propane or natural gas; and as has been noted above you would likely have to fine tune the load block for each different gas. Not a big deal imho unless you are switching back & forth real often.

Question 3: No, I don't have the snorkel on my older Generac pictured above because I did the conversion back in 2009 after a horrendous ice storm in Arkansas and US Carburetion had not invented the snorkel yet so I used the bolt on carb adapter that they used in their kit at that time. Since then I have however used the snorkels successfully on 3 different 2000 watt inverters with no problems. 

Conversion kit installation is really not that complicated in my opinion as long as you do your pre-project research. 

The critical variables in most generator applications, imho, reside in the knowledge base applied to delivering the electricity to the desired needs. These issues can approach rocket science and should never be attempted without adequate knowledge of electrical safety guidelines. Since I am not an electrician I rely upon professional electricians to do the service hookups or to answer important electrical questions. 

*Safety First Above All.*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yes on some of this as rocket stuff.
i am an old hand at this. engineer... and do a lot of field engineering as I go stuff.
most of it is 101 stuff....
basic skills as wrenching and plumbing....
same on the electrical if you can run a meter and can do step by step instructions it is not that hard.

but if you are the type that takes a cover off and says yikes...
yea this stuff maybe out of your present skill set.

I had a client this am that just said " wow you make this look easy"
it was a no start on an engine.
bad carb due to ethanol..
new carb and it was up and running in less than 1/2 an hour!

yup the right tools and the right mind set and skills things are easy.
I am spoiled as i do have lots of custom tools for working with fuel.


----------

